# King of Rails Eastern



## bkwil (Sep 7, 2007)

This will probably be a very large (70 or more dogs) and very good weight pull

King of the Rails Eastern Challenge 1st Round 
Date: 3/1/2008 
Location: Gatesville, NC 
Surface / Format: Rails/Carpet/MWPP 
Event Organizer: Anthony Statuto, Don & Katrina Taylor, Debi Lee 
Chief Judge: Anthony Statuto 
Sponsor(s): 
Prize(s): TBA 
Weigh-ins: 7:30-9:30am 
Start Time: 10:30 
Fees: $20.00 per dog

Directions: 
Lodging: Super 8 633 N. Main St. Suffolk, VA 23434 757-925-0992 Double and Single $60.00 per night Super 8 1599Armory Dr. Franklin, VA 23851 757-562-2888 Double $79.10 Single $70.63 $10.00 per night per pet fee. Comfort Inn 1620 Armory Dr. Franklin, VA 23851 757-569-0018 Double $84.95 King $87.95 Camping is available at Merchants Millpond State Park which is about two miles away. For more info: [email protected] $15.00 a site Gated camping, check for times. 
Other Information: The pull is located behind Gates Co High School.

Address: 088 US Hwy 158 West 
Gatesville, NC 27938


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

Dang If we didnt have a show already lined up for that weekend I would definitely go!!


----------



## bkwil (Sep 7, 2007)

This is my first season pulling how do you think the people there will act towards me


----------



## geisthexe (Jan 18, 2007)

OldFortKennels said:


> Dang If we didnt have a show already lined up for that weekend I would definitely go!!


Andy

What show do you have that weekend that you can not go????

I am thinking of going .. come one lets pull against each other .. :woof:

Deb


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

Hey I think you will do fine. Some of the greatest people are at these shows.



We have the first NKC show that weekend and I am one of the WP Judges.


----------



## bkwil (Sep 7, 2007)

Wow thats a tuff one knowing that your a pro to not be able to go up against the best I think you should go to atleast one so that you can gain points towards the finale show against the west


Deb i hope you come so we can meet...Will you be going to Missy's pull the end of march she said her pressa will be there


----------



## geisthexe (Jan 18, 2007)

bkwil said:


> Wow thats a tuff one knowing that your a pro to not be able to go up against the best I think you should go to atleast one so that you can gain points towards the finale show against the west


I think it would be GREAT for all of us to be there.



bkwil said:


> Deb i hope you come so we can meet...Will you be going to Missy's pull the end of march she said her pressa will be there


I will do my best to come to the king of rails, I have to figure it into my plans.
Are you planning on going to both days March 1st & 2nd? 
I will go to the Gloucester VA one as well in April, let me know if you are going to go..

No, I will not be at Missy's pull, b/c I will be Tampa FL at a tattoo convention with my man


----------



## bkwil (Sep 7, 2007)

Yea i'll be there both days and i'm going to try and make the april event to


----------



## YJSONLY (Oct 11, 2006)

Yall people up there around Tenn, and the Carolina's have all the shows up there I just gas wasn't so high!!!!


----------

